# Camp Osborn Summer Slam



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

My picture from Camp Osborn this year in February!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Wish I could come down!!! 8 hour drive is not in the plans for this weekend.....have a great ride!! We willl meet at one of these rides!!

Nancy


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

greentree said:


> Wish I could come down!!! 8 hour drive is not in the plans for this weekend.....have a great ride!! We willl meet at one of these rides!!
> 
> Nancy


Yes, one of these days wr will meet! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Really hope everything goes well - I was hoping to make it down there next spring!


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

Well, i ended up not riding. Good thing because my help was needed in the vet check. 3 horses ended up having to be treated. Not because of being over ridden or ridden to fast. The 3 horses that had to be treated were all young and inexperienced. I helped the treatment vet take care of these horses and it was an all day affair. Last i heard all these horses were doing much better and expected to fully recover.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

So sorry you didn't get to ride! Glad the horses are OK!! I have some girls coming over today, and I will try to get some pics of your horse's twin sister.

Nancy


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh that's ok. I am glad i was there to help with those horses. And yes, i am glad that they are doing ok also! Yes, i want to see pictures of Dares twin!


----------

